# Kitbashing a Neighborhood Trolley



## dustyg (Aug 11, 2009)

I am a longtime HO- and N-scale modeler who has recently made the switch to G scale, and I have a kitbashing project I'm needing to do: create a Mr. Rogers style "Neighborhood Trolley" out of a Bachmann Big Hauler Open Trolley.
I'm planning to disassemble the model, paint the body red, remove the power pole and add the big sign on the roof. Any other thoughts? 

I would appreciate any tips, hints, cautions or suggestions that anyone might have

Best regards,
*Dusty*


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

There was some interesting traffic on such a project here years ago. Unfortunately I don't seem to have much success with the archive search. BTW that's a me problem I think, not a knock on the database here. Maybe someone else will be able to provide you a link. 

Robert


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Stick the power brick and sideframes under this - takes about 20 minutes - a bit more if you want to mill the floor so it sits lower

http://www.holgatetoy.com/Products/Classic-Trolley--Wooden-Toy-Made-in-the-USA__HZ6161.aspx


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dustyg on 25 Jan 2011 08:22 AM 


I am a longtime HO- and N-scale modeler who has recently made the switch to G scale, and I have a kitbashing project I'm needing to do: create a Mr. Rogers style "Neighborhood Trolley" out of a Bachmann Big Hauler Open Trolley.
I'm planning to disassemble the model, paint the body red, remove the power pole and add the big sign on the roof. Any other thoughts? 

I would appreciate any tips, hints, cautions or suggestions that anyone might have

Best regards,
*Dusty* 




Dusty - I scratch built a Mr. Rogers Trolley for Pittsburgh's new Childrens Hospital a few years ago - my notes on its construction are here:

Trolley Notes


and here:

Lighting Notes 

dave


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 25 Jan 2011 08:35 AM 
There was some interesting traffic on such a project here years ago. Unfortunately I don't seem to have much success with the archive search. BTW that's a me problem I think, not a knock on the database here. Maybe someone else will be able to provide you a link. 

Robert 
Beeing bored and stuck at home with a fever/flue I'm scrolling trough the old archives at the moment. There are indeed several topics in the archive but from most the links and pictures don't work anymore. This one is fun however: "Cherrelyn" horse drawn (or horse moving) trolleycar


----------

